# Old school Rockford Fosgate



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a serious question to ALL our members on here. Does anyone know if the old school RF amps were any good particular the Punch 400 and the Punch 800?

Here is the link to the manual that I found online that would help you people out to find which ones I am talking about.

http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/library/1999/3_Amplifiers/MAN2370B_PunchMultich_MAN.pdf

Thank you.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, as long as you don't blow it up, lol.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I am planning it to use the 400 on my Morels and the 800 on my future subs. Whether those subs would be HAT, Morel or the Arc Black.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

The only thing about the RF's (as well as many AB amps) is that they get pretty hot. I recently repaired a [email protected] and when I bench test it at 4ohm mono (same as 2ohm stereo) that puppy was putting out 279watts on a 60hz sine wave and it was getting pretty hot. Got up to 72 degrees celsius, thermal protection suppose to kick in at 85-95 celsius.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Many people complain about rockfords having an undefeatable eq boost in the midbass. But i think they sound good. I'm not sure which models you are referring to, (they had a lot of punch 800's over the years i think) but they've always made some solid amps. And yea they get freakin hot.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Do you already have these, or are you still shopping around?

If you were going to purchase them, I would not recommend those particular versions of the Punch line at all. For that matter, I would also not suggest using any "old school" amplifiers whatsoever if you can help it.

Most modern are generally smaller, more efficient, less noisy and make just as much power as their predecessors. Aside from nostalgia, I don't know why you would prefer ~20 year old technology over newer designs unless you were deliberately trying to put together a retro-themed install for some reason. 

On the other hand, if you already have them and they are in good working order, then there is no reason to go out and buy new when something like this will still do the job.


----------

